# Did my first 200k today, now I want to go farther!



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

It was fairly enjoyable, the wind, the hills, the lower back pain etc. Now I'm thinking about trying longer distances. As I get older I care less about racing crits etc. and more about suffering. Is this normal?


----------

